

Show HN: Securo - Certify your pictures in one click - marcorucci
http://securo.it/promo.php

======
marcorucci
Hi HN! Our free android app is on the market and we'd love to hear your
feedback.

We look forward to see our application used "on the streets", where riots,
violence and damages need to be documented reliably.

<https://market.android.com/details?id=it.securo.mobile>

